# iJoy Limitless LUX User Manual



## Vape Hacker 808 (30/8/17)

Looking for a iJoy Limitless LUX User Manual

Please help fellow vapers...


----------



## Quakes (30/8/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> Looking for a iJoy Limitless LUX User Manual
> 
> Please help fellow vapers...


Looking for the actual manual, or just a copy?


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (30/8/17)

Copy bro its for a mate of mines. Even pictures will be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (30/8/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> Copy bro its for a mate of mines. Even pictures will be great.


Cool, I should have one here somewhere. Will take a look.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (30/8/17)

Manual not in my LUX box, will have to go throug all my crap, but maybe the below can help.

https://spinfuel.com/ijoy-limitless-lux-215w-review/
https://thevape.guide/limitless-lux-215w-review/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (30/8/17)

Here goes, hope they all come through. I'll just leave them as tags, double click to see in large view.

Regards

P.S. Sorry about the quality, between Sony and Vodacom they managed to make Android perform like Windows 8.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (30/8/17)

Thanks a million @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/8/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> Thanks a million @Raindance


Just passing forward the kindness I have received on this site. It's kind of what we do around here! Lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (1/9/17)

Raindance said:


> Here goes, hope they all come through. I'll just leave them as tags, double click to see in large view.
> 
> Regards
> 
> P.S. Sorry about the quality, between Sony and Vodacom they managed to make Android perform like Windows 8.


Epic of you to take the time to do this! Good on you @Raindance !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

